# Storage sheds



## archeryrob (May 11, 2020)

Anyone made any moveable storage sheds? I use cherry for the smokehouse and the sap wood rots pretty good when left in the rain over a year or two. I am looking to make make some that can be pulled to move if I wanted too and stack extra firewood in them for the house also.


----------



## bill1 (May 11, 2020)

I have a cheap steel shed, bought mostly for my wife's bike but includes patio furniture cushions, etc. Adding shelving (attached to the walls/structure) for pellets and charcoal was good ballast...it doesn't jump around in the wind any more.


----------

